# [Rate] Scott's New Iceman Signature



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

It's pretty staight forward, and not too complicated. It fits with his avatar though.

What do you guys think? Lemme know.










Oh, and *NO* I'm not taking requests.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Looks damn good!!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

looks good man


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Where did you get that sub-par Fedor userbar kds13? That thing needs some help.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Where did you get that sub-par Fedor userbar kds13? That thing needs some help.


haha i got it from bjj boy. i was gonna use it for awhile and then take it off. i didnt wanna hurt any feeling but now the cat is out of the bag :laugh: 

you wanna fix it man?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

hey man i wasn't trying to be a ****. i was on a campus computer and their moniters and computers suck. the underbar was pixilated but i figured it was just the crappy computer i was on. when i got home i saw that it was the underbar that was pixilated. i repped you for the effort and used the underbar. i was gonna leave it in my sig for a week or two and then take it off and no one would have known the difference. when trey said something it let the cat out of the bag. 


i like the general idea you have going for the underbar, it just needs some work. i was not trying to be rude and i'm sorry i pissed you off bro, i meant no harm and i tried to avoid it as much as i could.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

plus i dont even know how to make banners or underbars. i have no clue how you guys make some of the cool stuff you do. so more power to you for learning how to do it. again, sorry for the incident.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> What ever, i dont care.



alright man. i just want you to know i meant no disrespect.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I think it's neato.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I think it looks good, very simple but it looks better like that.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

amazing graphics work :thumbsup:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

ilike that look it good job.


----------

